# Fountain Pen Cap not screwing down enough.



## Ulises Victoria (Mar 25, 2012)

A customer came to me this morning saying that the Fountain Pen he bought from me a couple of weeks ago writes very nice, but that his concern was that the cap didn't turn enough when screwing it to close it. He said that he could barely do 3/4 of a turn when the cap stopped, and that he found it semiunscrewed in his shirt pocket a couple of times.
What do I have to look for when assembling these pens to make the caps turn more? The pen is an Ameroclassic #0534 by HUT. Or is it that that is the way this kit is? And more important... can this be corrected?
Any input will be greatly appreciated.

Ulises


----------



## jimm1 (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll just throw this out, but I am sure you checked this out... might there be a droplet of glue clogging the threads, which may be preventing it from turning all the way in?


----------



## GoatRider (Mar 25, 2012)

I've made one of those, and the threads don't have a good feel to them. Dunno what to do about it though.


----------

